# J.J. Barea is coming back next season



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

His contract was extended today.

Whooopdeeeedooooooooo! That will increase our chances for a ring, wouldn't it?

sigh....


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Bitter? :|


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

What gave it away?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I think it was the Whooooppeeeeedoooooo......


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I think I left out couple *bleeps* in there somewhere....

The correct version should have read:

Whooopdeeee *bleep* *bleep* dooooooooo.... *bleep* *bleep* *bleep* *bleep*

Thank God for censorship....


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I can't help but think that your day would be much brighter if KG was sporting a new Mavs jersey instead of Celitc green.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

KG sporting the mavs Jersey certainly would have helped, but ANYBODY NEW sporting a mavs Jersey would do...

Is Brandon Bass the only move for the entire offseason? Where the *bleep* is the promise of a change in our guards? Where the *bleep* is the promise of better low-post? Where the *bleep* are the *bleep* *bleep* promise of the *bleep* *bleep* rings?

*bleep* *bleep* *bleep*


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Can't help but think we have become a tad spoiled.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.star-telegram.com/287/story/187469.html

MAVERICKS NOTES
Mavs extend contract of guard Barea
By JEFF CAPLAN
Star-Telegram Staff Writer

J.J. Barea is back, officially.

The Mavericks had until today to release the 6-foot reserve point guard, whose contract is now extended through next season.

Barea, whom the Mavs signed last year as an undrafted free agent out of Northeastern, showed improvement in summer league. Barea will make $687,456, the league minimum for a second-year player.

Barea's objective will be to work his way into coach Avery Johnson's rotation. Barea split time last season in the NBA D-League.

"We're excited about his future," Mavs president of basketball operations Donnie Nelson said. "Summer league gives you a taste of what could be. It's not until the big boys show up that you know what you have."

Free-agent update

Free agency has hit a lull with players such as James Posey, Eddie Jones, Chris Webber and Matt Barnes -- all on the Mavs' radar -- weighing their options.

Center/forward P.J. Brown, whom the Mavs and Suns have shown interest in, has yet to decide if he'll retire, agent Mark Bartelstein said.

The Mavs have their full $5.36 million mid-level exception and a $1.83 million bi-annual exception.

"We're continuing to have discussions, but we like our team," Donnie Nelson said. "Anyone we may sign would accent what we already have."

Harris selected

Mavs guard Devin Harris will play on the 10-man squad that will scrimmage Team USA on Aug. 13-21 in preparation for the Americas Championship, the 2008 Olympics qualifier in Las Vegas.

"It's something he's worked very hard for and to be even considered is very, very special," Donnie Nelson said.

Johnson honorary chair

Avery Johnson will serve as Honorary Chair for The American Heart Association's Start! Heart Walk Dallas on Sept. 15 at Victory Park. It's one of the organization's largest fundraisers, with more than 25,000 people expected to participate.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Can't help but think we have become a tad spoiled.


*bleep* *bleep* *bleep* *bleep* you...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

> Before the Battle of Agincourt in 1415, the
> French, anticipating victory over the English, proposed to cut off
> the middle finger of all captured English soldiers. Without the middle
> finger it would be impossible to draw the renowned English longbow
> ...


How fitting....


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Tony Parker sprained his left ankle playing for the Frenchies, if that makes you feel any better.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Tony Parker sprained his left ankle playing for the Frenchies, if that makes you feel any better.


Didn't he sprain his ankle last year too?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I believe so. 

Seems like he just wants to ACT like he wants to play for his country.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I believe so.
> 
> Seems like he just wants to ACT like he wants to play for his country.


Ahhhh.... hence, the one finger salute!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

^^


Ninjatune said:


> Frenchies


Chill.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

t1no said:


> ^^
> 
> Chill.


Que ?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Mais oui!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Que ?


Sorry, you need the definition for the word chill? if yes i can look it up for you.. if u want.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Chill about using the word Frenchies? Seriously?

Your a tad too high strung for me Tino.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Of course, you are not French so you wouldn't know.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

No, I am not. 
I am also not offended so easily.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Alright.... let's go around and identify our ethnic background so we'll try to offend other people instead, k?




p.s. I love French fries. :lol: Just a joke!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> No, I am not.
> I am also not offended so easily.


ahh so we agree on something, what you said is a lil offensive. :clap2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> No, I am not.
> *I am also not offended so easily.*


I can vouch for that.... considering how often his nuts get discussed here. :lol:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Yawn. Way to de-rail the thread Tino.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> ahh so we agree on something, what you said is a lil offensive. :clap2:


I do have the power to edit.... :biggrin:

Just point and yell "foul!"


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

t1no said:


> ahh so we agree on something, what you said is a lil offensive. :clap2:


Errr, no I didn't. I just stated that you are more easily offended than my 6 year old niece. Strap on a pair and get over it.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Yawn. Way to de-rail the thread Tino.


bah sorry.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I need a drink.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Errr, no I didn't. I just stated that you are more easily offended than my 6 year old niece. *Strap on a pair* and get over it.


Boots?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Errr, no I didn't. I just stated that you are more easily offended than my 6 year old niece. Strap on a pair and get over it.


ohh wow man.. let's not go there heh?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

so easy to sit in front of a monitor and press the buttons on your keyboard i see. Let's get back on the topic?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

t1no said:


> so easy to sit on front of a monitor and press the buttons on your keyboard i see. Let's get back on the topic?


Not as easy as you'd think. I have a 4 year education that allows me to sit behind my monitor and bang on the keyboard.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Boots?


I was thinking something more along the lines of......


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Posey, Jones, Webber And Barnes On Mavs' Radar


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Just give me Webber, and I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I'd rather take a retired Karl Malone than a washed-up Webber :upset:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> I'd rather take a retired Karl Malone than a washed-up Webber :upset:


I'd rather have a washed-up Webber than a rookie Fazekas to backup Dirk.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

This round belongs to you :cheers:


----------

